# Παπαγάλοι > Για ό,τι δεν ταιριάζει παραπάνω >  Βοήθεια πριν την αγορά παπαγάλου

## Ariadni

Καλησπερα σε ολους!

Μετα το ομορφο καλωσορισμα σας και που με καθησυχασατε σε ορισμενα θεματα που ειχα τωρα το σκεφτομαι ακομα περισσοτερο να αποκτησω ενα φτερωτο φιλο! Διαβασα τα αρθρα που μου προτεινατε αλλα διαβασα και καποια απο τα θεματα που εχετε ανοιξει για τα μικρα σας (οχι ολα γιατι ειναι παρα πολλα και δεν εχω προλαβει  ::  ) και δεν κρατιεμαι με τιποτα πια! Οπως ελεγα και στο φιλο Μαριο που με εχει βοηθησει ηδη πολυ και τον ευχαριστω, εχω παθει τρελα με τα παπαγαλακια σενεγαλης! Δεν ξερω γιατι εχω κολλησει τοσο πολυ με τα μικρα αυτα! Θα ηθελα τη γνωμη σας, ή αν γνωριζετε κατι γι αυτα ή αν εχετε να μου προτεινετε κατι αλλο! Σας ευχαριστω εκ των προτερων!

----------


## rafa

ναι οντως οι παπαγαλοι σενεγαλης ειναι πολυ ομορφοι και συμπαθιτοι,εχεις σκεφτεις για κονουρες ειδικα οι sun.βεβαια να σε ενημερωσω οτι οι κονουρες φωναζουν δυνατα αλλα ειναι γλυκες

----------


## Ariadni

Ναι ειναι πολυ ωραιο και αυτο το ειδος αλλα η φασαρια εχει μια καποια σημασια και θα ηθελα κατι σε μικροτερα ντεσιμπελ μιας και μενω σε διαμερισμα.. Ο σενεγαλης διαβασα οτι μπορει να ειναι και "ησυχος" σαν κοκατιλ αν τον μαθεις γενικα ετσι και φυσικα αν το εχει και στον χαρακτηρα του.!

----------


## rafa

αφου εχεις επιλεξει το ειδος δεν εχεις παρα να διαβασεις για το ειδος δηλαδη να ενημερωθεις

----------


## CreCkotiels

Αριάδνη με το να ψάχνω για το είδος αυτό να σε βοηθήσω στην αναζήτηση με έκανες από εκεί που φοβόμουν αυτά τα χρυσαφί μάτια όλο περιέργεια και το μαυρούλικο προσωπάκι , πλέον να μου αρέσει !!!
Είναι ένα καταπληκτικό είδος παπαγάλου ! 
Δεν ξεπερνά σε μέγεθος τα 25 εκ. και ο χρωματισμός του είναι κυρίως ένα ανοιχτοπράσινο που καλύπτει την πλάτη και ένα μέρος της κοιλιάς ! Το στήθος του ανάλογα το είδος έχει ένα V είτε κίτρινο , είτε κόκκινο είτε πορτοκαλί !
Είναι αρκετά ανθεκτικά πουλιά σε χαμηλές θερμοκρασίες παρά του ότι κατάγονται απο την Αφρική !
Οπότε και εγώ το έχω παρατηρήσει εδώ σε πετ σοπ που τα έχουν χειμώνα καλοκαίρι στα πεζοδρόμια τα πουλάκια στα κλουβιά και ψωφάνε από το κρύο , ένα ζευγάρι σενεγάλης είναι μες την τρελή χαρά !Όμως αυτό δεν σημαίνει ότι εμείς θα τα  έχουμε έτσι ... νομίζω είναι προφανές , απλά μιλώντας γενικά ! 
Παπαγάλος έξυπνος και αρκετά ναζιάρης !
Επίπεδο φωνής που μπορούμε να διαχειριστούμε με την κατάλληλη εκπαίδευση , αλλά συνήθως κυμαίνεται από ένταση 2-4 (συγκριτικά να καταλάβεις ένα κοκατιλ έχει 1-2 και ένας makaw 4-5 επίπεδο φωνής) !!!
Τιμή η οποία συνήθως ξεπερνάει τα 250ε !!!
Συνήθειες των παπαγάλων αυτών είναι να μασουλάνε αρκετά πράγματα , να μαθαίνουν λέξεις και να κάνουν μπάνιο ... αρκετό μπάνιο !
Στην φύση  λατρεύουν να κάθονται ώρες κάτω από την βροχή και να γίνονται κυριολεκτικά μούσκεμα , ειδικά τους καλοκαιρινούς μήνες !
Αυτό που θα κάνουμε εμείς ... είναι να πάρουμε ένα καλό ψεκαστηράκι και να αρχίζουμε να τον βρέχουμε καθημερινά μιας και το απολαμβάνει !!!
Η διαμονή του παπαγάλου αυτού παρά το μικρό του μέγεθος πρέπει να είναι σε ένα ευρύ κλουβάκι με αρκετές πατήθρες κατάλληλες και παιγνίδια !!! Ταίστρες και ποτίστρες μεταλλικές μιας και οι πλαστικές δεν θα κρατήσουν για πολύ καιρό !!!
Θεωρώ λοιπόν πως αν πάρεις δύο κλουβιά με διαστάσεις 60χ41χ40 (ΜχΠχΥ) ή δύο κλουβιά με διαστάσεις  76x46x46 cm  και τα ενώσεις όπως δείχνει το άρθρο εδώ στο συγκεκριμένο πόστ#7θα έχεις ένα οικονομικό και αρκετά βολικό αποτέλεσμα !!! 
Γενικά θεωρώ πως το άρθρο το παρακάτω θα σε καλύψει για την διαμονή !!! Έχει αναλυτικά την ιδέα για το κλουβί κιόλας ! 

*Χώρος διαμονής των παπαγάλων Cockatiel – ο απαραίτητος εξοπλισμός*


Διατροφή τώρα κλασσικά δίνουμε λαχανικά και φρούτα και αυγοτροφή ! Μείγμα σπόρων για μεγάλους παπαγάλους  όπως οι παρακάτω συσκευασίες για να καταλάβεις και αρκετό νερό μιας και καταναλώνουν αρκετό νερό ! Πολύ δίνουν και βραστό κοτόπουλο και γαλοπούλα γιατί χρειάζονται πρωτείνες αλλά μια καλή αυγοτροφή + βραστό αυγό θα είναι μια χαρά !!! 
Λαχανικά-Φρούτα και αυγοτροφή με αρκετή πρωτείνη :

1.*Τι επιτρέπεται να τρώει ο παπαγάλος μας και τι όχι*
2.*Νestling eggfood for Goldfinches - Πατέ αυγοτροφή υψηλής πρωτεΐνης για νεοσσούς
*
Σπόρια :



δες και κάποια βιντεάκια με τα μικρά να τρελαθείς ... χαχαχα

----------


## Ariadni

Πωπω που τις βρηκες ολες αυτες τις πληροφοριες!? Σ ευχαριστω! Τα αρθρα αυτα διαβασα χθες! Μελετησα ως αργα  ::  ! Αλλα περα απ ολα αυτα ας πουμε οτι καταληγουμε για το ειδος.. Με προβληματιζει το εξης: Ταισμενο απο χερι ή απο γονεις? Εχω διαβασει διαφορα και το καθενα εχει τα αρνητικα του και τα θετικα του.. Η δικη σας γνωμη σαν ποιο εμπειροι ποια ειναι?

----------


## CreCkotiels

Αχ ανοίγεις μεγάλα κεφάλαια και μεγάλες κουβέντες !!!

Κοίτα Αριάδνη ! 
Το σωστό και το φυσιολογικό είναι να είναι όλα τα πουλάκια ταισμένα από τους γονείς τους ! 
Αν θέλουμε να τα εξημερώσουμε καλό θα ήταν να ασχοληθούμε με αυτά και να μην το πάρουμε έτοιμο εξημερωμένο ...
Όμως πολλές φορές τα ζευγάρια θέλουν να προχωράνε σε γέννες και αναγκάζονται οι εκτροφείς επειδή οι γονείς τσιμπάνε τα μωρά κτλ. να τα χωρίζουν και να ταίζουν με κρέμα ! Έτσι υπάρχει εξημέρωση ... αλλά και πάλι αν δεν ασχοληθούμε εμείς το πουλάκι θα γίνει αγριμάκι !
Ο Έκτωρας μου είναι μια περίπτωση πουλιού που οι γονείς είχαν πάει σε δεύτερη γέννα και έτσι ταίστηκε με κρέμα από τον εκτροφέα !
 Ασχολήθηκα μαζί του μόλις απογαλακτίστηκε (2 μηνών ) οπότε  τώρα είναι εξημερωμένος , όμως και πάλι αν τον αφήσω θα αγριέψει ...
Η Μόκα είναι ταισμένη από τον εκτροφέα της με το χέρι για τον ίδιο λόγο αλλά δεν ασχολήθηκε μαζί της και είναι αγρίμι , τώρα σε ηλικία 2.11 χρονών έχει αρχίσει επειδή ασχολούμαι εγώ να εξημερώνεται και πάλι με δυσκολία !
Οπότε είναι αν θα ασχοληθείς εσύ με το πουλάκι ή όχι ... 
Απλά το ταισμένο στο χέρι είναι συνηθισμένο με την παρουσία του ανθρώπου ενώ το μεγαλωμένο από γονείς δεν είναι τόσο πολύ εξοικειωμένο !
Οπότε εσύ αποφασίζεις !!!

----------


## Ariadni

Ναι κι εγω σκεφτομουν πως το πιο σωστο ειναι να μεγαλωνουν με τους γονεις τους ομως σκεφτομαι οτι μηπως ειναι πιο σκληρο για αυτα οταν τα παιρνουν απο τους γονεις πιο μεγαλα που θυμουνται περισσοτερα πραγματα..

----------


## CaptainChoco

Δεν θεωρώ πως είναι σκληρό να πάρουν ένα πουλάκι που έχει απογαλακτιστεί πλήρως από τους γονείς όταν είναι έτοιμο. Και στη φύση, παρόλο που ίσως μείνει στο ίδιο σμήνος και πάλι το "παιδί" θα φύγει από τους "γονείς" για να βρει το ταίρι του και να ακολουθήσει τα ένστικτά του. 

Παρόλα αυτά, καθαρά προσωπική άποψη, θεωρώ άσχημο να απομακρύνονται νεοσσοί από γονείς που είναι απόλυτα ικανοί να τους φροντίσουν και να τους μεγαλώσουν. Δεν μιλάμε για την περίπτωση εγκατάλειψης νεοσσού, τότε προκειμένου να ζήσει επιτρέπονται όλα. Αλλά όταν δεν υπάρχει λόγος νομίζω το τάισμα στο χέρι γίνεται απλά για δική μας ανάγκη να έχουμε ένα πουλί όσο το δυνατόν πιο κοντά μας (πολλές φορές στα όρια του μη φυσιολογικού) και φυσικά για τους εκτροφείς ένα τρόπος για μεγαλύτερο κέρδος. 

Ο Αρθούρος μου είναι ταϊσμένος από τους γονείς, παρόλα αυτά τον πήρα σε εξαιρετικά μικρή ηλικία (3 μηνών) και μπόρεσα να τον εξημερώσω σε σημείο που δέχεται χάδια, αποζητά την παρουσία μου και ανεβαίνει στο χέρι μου, ώμο μου κλπ.  :winky:

----------


## Ariadni

Ναι εχεις δικιο πρεπει να ειναι και πιο καλο για τα πουλακια (αν εξαιρεσεις οτι στη φυση φευγουν απο τους γονεις με δικη τους επιλογη και οταν νιωσουν ετοιμα) αλλα νομιζω πως πρεπει να ειναι και μεγαλυτερη η ικανοποιηση για τον ιδιοκτητη αν καταφερει να τα κερδισει και να χτισει τη σχεση απο το 0. Ομως εχω την αισθηση οτι ειναι δυσκολο να βρεις καποια ειδη παπαγαλων ταισμενα απο τους γονεις τους. Τα εκτροφεια που εχω βρει λενε ολα ταισμα στο χερι.. Ειναι κριμα.. Ολα για το κερδος!

----------


## CaptainChoco

Δυστυχώς σε αυτό έχεις δίκιο. Πλέον έχουμε φτάσει σε σημείο, που θέλεις να βρεις πουλί ταϊσμένο από γονείς και δεν μπορείς!

----------


## rafa

Αριαδνη εγω σου προτεινω να αγορασεις το πουλακι σε μικρη ηλικια δηλαδη μολις εχει απογαλκτιστει και ας μην ειναι ταισμενο στο χερι γιανα σεσυνηθησει.τωρα αν θες να αγορασεις πιο μεγαλο ειναι αναλογα με την υπομονη σου που θα διαθεσεις για να το εξημερωσεις και ετσι και το παρεις μεγαλο ταισμενο απο τους γονεις ψιλορισκαρεις γιατι δεν ξερεις τι εχει βιωσει το πουλι και αν θα εξημερωθει

----------


## Ariadni

Βρήκα ένα μικρούλι 2,5-3 μηνών αλλά δε νομίζω ότι είναι η κατάλληλη περίοδος γιατί τον Ιούλιο θα φύγω για 20 μέρες και πιστεύω ότι δε θα με έχει συνηθίσει καθόλου για να μπορέσω να το πάρω μαζί μου χωρίς να στρεσαριστει.. Εσείς τι λέτε; Και μετά 5 μηνών θεωρείται μεγάλο;

----------


## xrisam

Ναι καλύτερα όταν γυρίσεις, αμαρτία να το αφήσεις μόνο του.

Δεν είναι μεγάλο 5 μηνών. Την Πηνελόπη την πήρα 18 μηνών και τον Ξέρξη  μου το έδωσαν 5 χρονών αλλά αυτός είναι αλλή περίπτωση... :Rolleye0012:

----------


## Ariadni

Καλησπερα σε ολους! Εχουν γινει τοσα πολλα απο χθες που δεν τα εχω  συνειδητοποιησει ακομα. Βρηκα οσους εκτροφεις μπορουσα να βρω για  σενεγαλακια και ηταν ολα ταισμενα στο χερι οποτε αναγκαστικα ετσι.. Το  θεμα ειναι οτι ενω οσοι ειχαν ακομα μωρα που δεν τα ειχαν δωσει μου  ειπαν οτι απογαλακτιζονται στους 2 μηνες και οτι τα δινουν τοτε. Οταν  ζητησα αν μπορουσαν να μου κρατησουν καποιο μεχρι τον αυγουστο (3 μηνων)  αντι για μεσα ιουλη μου ειπαν οχι γιατι δε θα ειχαν χρονο να το  φροντισουν και οτι ειναι καλυτερο και για το μικρο να το παρω 2 μηνων.  Ετσι τεθηκε το διλημμα να το παρω τωρα ή σε ενα χρονο καθως αυτα γεννανε  μια φορα το χρονο.. Για να ειμαι ειλικρινης θα ηθελα να το παρω τωρα.  Σκεφτηκα λοιπον οτι αν ειναι να το παρω τωρα καλυτερα να το παρω το  συντομοτερο για να ειμαι αρκετο καιρο μαζι του μεχρι να φυγω. Βρηκα  λοιπον εναν αλλο εκτροφεα και μαλιστα εδω στην αθηνα που μου ειπε οτι το  μικρουλη θα απογαλακτιστει σε μια εβδομαδα με 10 μερες οποτε αν ειναι  να παρω καποιο θα παρω αυτο μιας και δε θα ταλαιπωρηθει με μεγαλο ταξιδι  απο τον εκτροφεα σε μενα. Τωρα το θεμα μου ειναι το διαστημα που θα  λειψω. Το μικρουλη οταν θα ειναι να φυγω θα ειναι 3,5 μηνων. Θα παω  κρητη και σκεφτομουν το εξης: Σε περιπτωση που εχει εξοικειωθει καπως  μαζι μου και με εμπιστευεται σκεφτομουν να το παρω μαζι μου. Να  ταξιδεψουμε βραδυ που θα κοιμαται σε καμπινα χωρις αγνωστο κοσμο γυρω  γυρω και αντιστοιχα να γυρισουμε ετσι. Αν ομως δε με εμπιστευεται ακομα  αρκετα σκεφτομουν να το αφησω σε φιλικο προσωπο που εχει μια εμπειρια με  παπαγαλακια και το οποιο θα το βλεπει πολυ συχνα μεχρι τοτε για να  εξοικειωθει μαζι του καπως. Αν ολα αυτα ομως ειναι να κανουν μεγαλο κακο  στο μικρουλη τοτε αναγκαστικα θα το αφησω για τωρα και θα περιμενω  μεχρι του χρονου. Δυστυχως για οικογενειακους λογους το ταξιδι στην  κρητη δεν μπορει να αναβληθει.. Θα ηθελα να μου πειτε τη γνωμη σας..

----------


## CreCkotiels

> Το μικρουλη οταν θα ειναι να φυγω θα ειναι 3,5 μηνων. Θα παω  κρητη και σκεφτομουν το εξης: 
> *A)* Σε περιπτωση που εχει εξοικειωθει καπως  μαζι μου και με εμπιστευεται σκεφτομουν να το παρω μαζι μου. Να  ταξιδεψουμε βραδυ που θα κοιμαται σε καμπινα χωρις αγνωστο κοσμο γυρω  γυρω και αντιστοιχα να γυρισουμε ετσι.
> *Β)*Αν ομως δε με εμπιστευεται ακομα  αρκετα σκεφτομουν να το αφησω σε φιλικο προσωπο που εχει μια εμπειρια με  παπαγαλακια και το οποιο θα το βλεπει πολυ συχνα μεχρι τοτε για να  εξοικειωθει μαζι του καπως.


Α) Τις 45 μέρες (με ακρίβεια  :Evilgrin0010: ) που θα είστε μαζί αν τον πάρεις τώρα , το μικρό και ως ταισμένο στο χέρι , θα είναι εξοικειωμένο μαζί σου ! 
Μιλάω βλέποντας τον Έκτωρα όπου μπορούσα να τον πάω όπου ήθελα αρκεί να ένιωθε ότι είναι μαζί μου ή να έχει τουλάχιστον μια μπλούζα μου μαζί του για να με νιώθει εκεί !!!
Σίγουρα το μικρό θα ταλαιπωρηθεί με την μεταφορά αλλά αν έχει το κλουβί του στο σπίτι σύντομα θα ηρεμήσει !
Όμως μετά θα χρειαστεί πάλι να επιστρέψει πίσω και πάλι μεταφορά οπότε έρχομαι στο
 Β) όπου εξοικειωμένο ή όχι αν η παρουσία της φίλης σου του είναι οικεία , τότε καλό θα ήταν να μείνει μαζί της για τον καιρό που θα λείπεις ! Το πουλάκι μην ανησυχείς δεν θα σε ξεχάσει , δεν ξεχνάνε τόσο εύκολα , δεν ξεχνάνε ποτέ ! 
Οπότε καλύτερα να εφοδιάσεις την φίλη σου από τώρα με γνώσεις και να την έχεις κοντά σου για να μαθαίνει και αυτή ώστε να χειριστεί και εκείνη σωστά την κατάσταση για το χρονικό διάστημα που θα το φιλοξενεί  !!! Περίμενε να μας που και άλλα μέλη την άποψη τους !!!

----------


## Ariadni

Ναι ναι 45 μερες παρακαλω!  ::   Αμα τον παρω μαζι μου θα κατσω γυρω στις 22 μερες στην κρητη αν οχι γυρω στις 14...
Εκλεισα ραντεβου αυριο το απογευμα να παω να δω το μικρουλη ανεξαρτητα αν τελικα θα το παρω ή οχι και αν μου το επιτρεψει θα το βγαλω και φωτογραφιες να σας το δειξω!

----------


## Efthimis98

Εφόσον δε μπορείς να βρεις μωράκι ταϊσμένο και από τους γονείς του και συμπληρωματικά από τον εκτροφέα τότε δεν έχεις άλλη λύση δυστυχώς. Πάρε το, πιστεύω θα σε συνηθίσει μέχρι τότε. Απλά μαζί σου στο ταξίδι θα πρέπει να πάρεις τα απαραίτητα. Ποια είναι αυτά;
1. Κλουβί μεταφοράς. Μπορεί να είναι ένα μικρού μεγέθους για σκύλους γάτες που θα το διαμορφώσεις κατάλληλα. Μπροστα να υπάρχουν κάγκελα μεταλλικά. Αλλιώς μπορείς να πάρεις ένα κλουβί με μεγάλη πόρτα, για να χωράει. Προσοχή: το μέγεθος να είναι τέτοιο ώστε ο παπαγάλος να μην χρειάζεται να πετάει. Απλά να μπορεί να γυρίσει γύρω από τον εαυτό του.
2. Πετσέτα για περιπτώσεις που το πουλί αγχώνεται, να σκεπάζεις τα κάγκελα μπροστά.
3. Σπόρια και άλλες ενυδατικές τροφές. Λαχανικά και φρούτα. Επειδή το ταξίδι θα είναι μεγάλο, πάρε και ένα μπουκαλάκι νερό για να του το αλλάζεις.
4. Κάποιο παιχνιδάκι που του αρέσει βάλε το και αυτό στο κλουβί μεταφοράς.

Πιστεύω θα τα πάτε μια χαρά, ειδικά αν μείνεις και τόσες μέρες δε νομίζω πως θα κουραστεί ιδιαίτερα. Αν παρόλα αυτά διστάζεις, τότε άσε το στην φίλη σου αφού την *εκπαιδεύσεις κατάλληλα πρώτα. -εννοείται να την εμπιστεύεσαι-.


*​

----------


## CreCkotiels

*

Κλουβιά μεταφοράς για μεσαίου και μεγάλου μεγέθους παπαγάλου.*

----------


## Ariadni

Σας χαιρετω ολους με πολυ αγαπη! Θελετε να δειτε ενα πολυ μικρο ζουζουνακι με σκανταλιαρικο προσωπακι; Για ριξτε μια ματια και πειτε μου πως μπορω να αντισταθω!

----------


## CreCkotiels

Bρε ζουζούνιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιι  ιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιι  !!!!  :Innocent0006:  
Πολύ πολύ όμορφο !!!
Άντε με το καλό να απογαλακτιστεί και να το πάρεις σπίτι σου !!!! 
Πανέμορφοοοοο !!!!!  :Love0020:  :Love0020:  :Love0020:  :Happy0064:

----------


## xasimo

Xαχα! Τελειο!

----------


## CaptainChoco

Είναι απλά πανέμορφο!!!!!!! Με το καλό να το πάρεις Αριάδνη! Μην σε νοιάζει τίποτα, καμιά φορά τα καλά στη ζωή μας έρχονται από κει που δεν το περιμένουμε!!!!

----------


## Efthimis98

Είναι σκέτηηηηη γλύκααααα το μικρούλι!!!!!  :Happy: 
Πριν το πάρεις θα πρέπει να έχεις ήδη ετοιμάσει το χώρο του. Κλουβί, έτοιμο με πατήθρες και παιχνίδια, τροφές στα μπολάκια και φρέσκο νεράκι. Όλα θα πάνε μια χαρά!!!!

Εννοείται πως όταν έρθει σπίτι θέλουμε πολλές πολλές πολλές πολλές φωτογραφίες!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :winky:

----------


## rafa

Πολυ ομορφο να το χαιρεσαι ελπιζω να δεθητε με το μικρο σου το ζουζουνι

----------


## Ariadni

Αχ σας ευχαριστω!!! Πολυ χαιρομαι που τν βλεπετε και σεις ετσι γτ νομιζω πως εχω τρελαθει! Δε σκεφτομαι τιποτα αλλο απ τν ωρα που το ειδα! 
Οντως ομως πρεπει να τα εχω ολα ετοιμα! Κλουβι λεω ενα απ αυτα: 


Το αριστερο ειναι πιο μεγαλο απ το δεξι. Ομως το αριστερο δν εχει αυτο το ωραιο σταντ απο πανω που εχει το δεξι. ( αυτο που φαινεται πανω απ το αριστερο κλουβι ειναι απ το πισω κλουβι). Εσεις ποιο λετε; 
Εμενα με προβληματιζει το οτι ειναι ακομη μικρο και μηπως του πεσει πολυ μεγαλο γιατι τωρα μερικες μερες αρχισαμε να πεταμε  ! 
Πατηθρες θα βαλω κλαδια απ τς λεμονιες μας που ειναι αραντιστες και διαβασα εδω οτι διωχνουν και τα κουνουπια οποτε δυο σε ενα! 
Παιχνιδια μου ειπαν στο μαγαζι που πηγα να του βαλω για αρχη 1 και να μη φορτωσω με πολλα το κλουβι..
Αυτα..  Τι λετε εσεις; Α να μου πειτε και αν ξεχναω κατι!

----------


## CaptainChoco

Νομίζω θα έπαιρνα το μεγαλύτερο γιατί παρόλο που δεν έχει από πάνω σταντ μπορείς να φτιάξεις μόνη σου κάτι. Μπορείς ας πούμε να βιδώσεις πατήθρες μεταξύ τους και να φτιάξεις το σταντ είτε πάνω στο κλουβί, είτε στα πλάγια. Επίσης νομίζω ότι έχει τη δυνατότητα να ανοίξει από πάνω και να μπει μία πατήθρα για να μπαινοβγαίνει με ευκολία το μικρό ζουζούνι! 

Όταν τον πάρεις εσύ και θα έχει απογαλακτιστεί, θα μπορεί να πετάει κανονικά. Οπότε δεν νομίζω να του πέσει πολύ μεγάλο, ίσα ίσα θα εκτιμήσει το χώρο  ::  

Πέρα από πατήθρες, παιχνίδια, μπολ για φαγητό (που βλέπω ότι έχει μέσα το κλουβί) και τροφή, δεν μπορώ να σκεφτώ κάτι άλλο αυτή τη στιγμή. Τσαμπιά κεχρί να πάρεις επίσης, για να τον καλοπιάσεις και γιατί είναι πιο εύκολο για τα μωράκια να το φάνε!

----------


## Efthimis98

Ωραία είναι και τα δυο!!  :Happy: 
Αν θες πες μας τις τιμούλες τους. Μπορούμε ίσως να σου προτείνουμε πιο οικονομικά κλουβιά. Και θα μπορούσες να βρεις και online και να συγκρίνεις τιμές, εννοείται με τα μεταφορικά ώστε να δεις και τι συμφέρει!!  :winky: 




> Εμενα με προβληματιζει το οτι ειναι ακομη μικρο και μηπως του πεσει πολυ μεγαλο γιατι τωρα μερικες μερες αρχισαμε να πεταμε  !


Ναι, τώρα που είναι μικρό είναι πολύ πιθανό μέχρι να μάθει να πετάει να σακατεύεται, αλλά δεν πειράζει. Όταν μεγαλώσει θα τα καταφέρνει μια χαρά. Βασικά το κλουβί είναι επένδυση για το μέλλον, που θα είναι ενήλικο κουκλάκι!!  :Big Grin: 
Από θέμα μεγέθους νομίζω είναι πολύ καλά και τα δύο, αλλά να ελέγξεις και τις διαστάσεις ανάμεσα στα κάγκελα. Θα πρέπει να είναι ιδανικά 1,58 μέχρι το πολύ πολύ 1,9...!!!

----------


## CreCkotiels

Να τα και τα παλατάκια ... 
Αριάδνη , μας καταστρέφεις !!!! :Innocent0006: 
 Ζηλεύωωωω ... και αν τα δει ο Εκτωρας θα πάθει αμόκ !! Κανόνισε !!!
Λοιπόν βλέπω μπολ ωραία και κατάλληλα για φαγητό και νερό έχει , ωραίες πατήθρες έχει ! 
Για το πέταγμα μην ανησυχείς θα πετάει μέσα στο σπίτι και θα γυμνάσει τα φτερά !!! Οι συγκεκριμένοι παπαγάλοι τους αρέσει να σκαρφαλώνουν !!! 
Άρα αυτά που θα μπορούσες να πάρεις είναι πέραν από το κεχρί που πολύ καλά είπε η Κώνσταντίνα δύο τρια πράγματα :

Α) μια κούνια τέτοιου τύπου :


Β ) κόκαλο σουπιάς και πέτρα ασβεστίου 
Γ)κάποιο σκληρό ξύλινο παιγνίδι χωρίς σχοινάκια !


για σταντ από πάνω ή από μπροστά από την πόρτα θα μπορούσες να βάλεις ένα σχοινί πατήθρα :

----------


## Ariadni

Σας ευχαριστω πολυ για τις επισημανσεις και τις συμβουλες! Οταν θα ξαναπαω θα μετρησω τα κενα στα καγκελα! Ναι το αριστερο ανοιγει απο πανω και μεσα στο κλουβι ειναι και το ξυλο που μπαινει εκει. Το μεγαλο ειχε 130 και το μικρο ειχε 110! Τωρα για τα παιχνιδια Μαριε κι εγω κουνια ελεγα για αρχη και ενα πολυχρωμο που τους αρεσουν τα χρωματα και μετα σιγα σιγα προσθετω! Αυτα τα ξυλα που εχουν ηδη λετε να κανουν για τωρα μεχρι να ειναι ετοιμα τα φυσικα ή να περιμενω να ειναι ετοιμα και να το παρω μετα?

----------


## Efthimis98

Επίσης, αν και τους αρέσουν τα ξεφτισμένα παιχνίδια, καλό είναι να το μην το παρακάνεις. Μπορεί να μπεις σε μπελάδες:

* Πολύ προσοχή στις χρωματιστές σχοινένιες πατήθρες!!!!!!*

----------


## CreCkotiels

> Επίσης, αν και τους αρέσουν τα ξεφτισμένα παιχνίδια, καλό είναι να το μην το παρακάνεις. Μπορεί να μπεις σε μπελάδες:
> 
> * Πολύ προσοχή στις χρωματιστές σχοινένιες πατήθρες!!!!!!*


όντως πρόσεχε ! Και εγώ προληπτικά μιας και ο Έκτωρας είναι πολύ πειραχτήρι και τώρα είναι και η Μόκα τα έβγαλα έξω όλα τα σχοινιά !
Βάλε το όπως είπαμε εξωτερικά και πάντα με την επίβλεψη σου !
Ναι με ένα καλό πλύσιμο , οι πατήθρες οι έτοιμες του κλουβιού θα κάνουν , αλλά οι φυσικές είναι ακόμα καλύτερες !
Να έχουν ποικίλη πάχη για να γυμνάζετε το πέλμα του ! 
Βέβαια μην είναι πολύ λεπτά , να είναι από 1.5εκ. διάμετρο και άνω !!!

----------


## Ariadni

Πωπω ουτε να το σκεφτομαι δε θελω! Θα προσεχω πολυ!
Πωπω ενταξει αφου κανουν οι πατηθρες θα το παρω την τριτη!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :Innocent0006:  :Happy0045:  :Happy0030:  :Happy0064:  :Party0011:  :Jumping0045:

----------


## stavros46

Τι φανταστικό σενεγαλάκι είναι αυτό?!!! Φυσικά και θα σου πάρει τα μυαλά!

Με το καλό να έρθει κοντά σου.

----------


## Ariadni

Τα πηρα ολα! Κλουβι, τροφη, παιχνιδι, κοκκαλο σουπιας, πετρα ασβεστιου και στικακι κεχριου! Ξεχασα τιποτα; Ωρα για απολυμανση σωστα; Με χλωρινη ή ξιδι; Τα παντα ολα απολυμανση ε;

----------


## CaptainChoco

Εγώ τα κάνω συνήθως με απλό ξύδι. Δεν νομίζω να χρειάζεται χλωρίνη μιας και το κλουβί είναι καινούργιο, δεν έχει χρησιμοποιηθεί από άλλο πουλάκι. Ναι καθαρίζεις τα πάντα  ::  Εκτός από τροφές φυσικά.

Το σουπιοκόκκαλο αν έχει συρματάκι για να πιάνει στο κλουβί, βγάλτο και στερέωσε το με κάποιο tire up ή με βάση για σουπιοκόκκαλα!  :winky:

----------


## CreCkotiels

> Τα πηρα ολα! Κλουβι, τροφη, παιχνιδι, κοκκαλο σουπιας, πετρα ασβεστιου και στικακι κεχριου! Ξεχασα τιποτα; Ωρα για απολυμανση σωστα; Με χλωρινη ή ξιδι; Τα παντα ολα απολυμανση ε;


άντε πολύ πολύ ωραία !!! 
Το κλουβί πριν το συναρμολογήσεις το πλένεις καλά με νερό και ξύδι ! 
Αρχικά βάλε το στην μπανιέρα και πιτσίλισε το με ζεστό νερό και μετά με ένα σφουγγάρι που θα έχεις βάλει νερό-ξύδι και λίγο , ελάχιστο ΑΒΑ το περνάς και το πλένεις καλά !
Το πλένεις πάλι πολύ πολύ καλά και το σκουπίζεις !

Τα παιγνίδια , τα σκεύη και οι πατήθρες τα πλένεις με ζεστό νερό και ξύδι μόνο !!!! 
Επιπλέον , όταν λες "στικ κεχριου " τί εννοείς ? Το τσαμπί ??

----------


## Ariadni

Ααα πλ σας ευχαριστω! Ποσο λετε να παρει να στεγνωσουν; Αυριο δ θα προλαβω ν τ κανω και ελεγα για δευτερα πρωι.. Θα στεγνωησουν μεχρι την τριτη; 
Με το κεχρι ειχα θεμα γιατι δεν ηξερα τι να παρω και πηρα αυτο! Αν δν κανει να παρω αλλο!

Επισης τροφη πηγα να παρω αυτη που μου ειπατε και το παιδι εκει μου ειπε οτι επειδη ειναι μωρο ακομα ν μν παρω αυτη και να παρω μια για πιο μικρα πουλακια και οταν θα μεγαλωσει λιγο να δοκιμασω και την αλλη! Ετσι πηρα αυτη. Τι λετε;

----------


## CreCkotiels

Αχ αχ !
Δεν κάνει Αριάδνη αυτό το στικ ! 
Έχει συντηρητικά  και δεν θα δώσει κάτι στο μικρό ! 
Δεν ξέρω αν κάνει έστω και για λίγο να το χρησιμοποιήσεις , θα μας πουν τα υπόλοιπα παιδιά αλλά εγώ δεν το δίνω καθόλου !
Η τροφή θεωρώ ακατάλληλη !
 Αν είναι γύρισε την και πάρε την κανονική για μεσαίου είδους σαν αυτή που σου παρέθεσα ! 
Δεν νομίζω να είναι θέμα που θα είναι μικρό ! 
Αν δεν μάθει τώρα να τρώει τα φυστίκια , τα φρούτα και τα υπόλοιπα που έχει η κανονική του τροφή , τότε πότε θα το μάθει !? 
Οι διατροφικές ανάγκες των ειδών είναι διαφορετικές !
Δεν πειράζει απλά ζήτησε του να την αλλάξεις !  :: 
Για κεχρί εννοούσαμε αυτό :

----------


## Ariadni

Φτουυυ! Το ξερα μεσα μου οτι το κεχρι δεν ηταν καταλληλο  :Rolleye0012: .... Σιγουρα θα μπορει να τη φαει την αλλη τροφη? Μου ειπαν οτι θα ψαχνει τα πιο μικρα και μαλακα και τα αλλα θα τα αφηνει.. Θα μαθει ομως ε?

----------


## CreCkotiels

Μισό λεπτό να ψάξω την σύσταση του μείγματος που πρέπει να δώσεις και θα σου πω αν θα μπορεί !
Αλλά για να είναι για αυτούς τους παπαγάλους , το ράμφος του και η δύναμη του προφανώς θα μπορεί να το φάει !
Μην το βλέπεις έτσι ζουζούνι ... καρύδια ανοίγουν ! 
Εδώ κοκατιλ ανοίγει καρύδι !! Ο εκτροφέας τί τροφή δίνει ??

----------


## Ariadni

Και ο εκτροφεας αυτη μου ειπε που μου ειπες και συ... αλλα επειδη το ειδα μικρουλι επηρεαστηκα! Θα παω να την αλλαξω τη δευτερα και να βρω και το σωστο κεχρι!

----------


## CreCkotiels

> Και ο εκτροφεας αυτη μου ειπε που μου ειπες και συ... αλλα επειδη το ειδα μικρουλι επηρεαστηκα! Θα παω να την αλλαξω τη δευτερα και να βρω και το σωστο κεχρι!


ε αφού και ο εκτροφέας αυτή θα μάθει να τρώει το μικρό δεν μπορείς εσύ να την αλλάξεις !!!
Ναι άλλαξε την!!!
Βρήκα αυτό :

----------


## CaptainChoco

Να προσθέσω ότι καλό είναι να μην αλλάζουν τροφές απότομα. Αφού θα έχει μάθει να τρώει από τον εκτροφέα τη συγκεκριμένη, θα του είναι και πιο εύκολο όταν έρθει σπίτι σε εσένα να αρχίσει να τρώει  :winky:  Μιας και θα του είναι γνώριμο το μείγμα!

----------


## Ariadni

Γεια σας και παλι! Εχω πιασει δουλεια! Δε βλεπω την ωρα να ερθει το μικρουλι! Μερικες ερωτησεις ακομα...(σιγα μην δεν εκανα  :: ) Λοιπον τις πατηθρες και τα παιχνιδια να τα βαλω μεσα σε λεκανη με ζεστο νερο και ξιδι ή να τα βρεξω με νερο απλα και να τα κανω με το σφουγγαρι οπως και το κλουβι;
Επισης το κλουβι αν το βαλω κοντα σε καλοριφερ το χειμωνα θα ειναι προβλημα; Και στο δωματιο εχω καποια λουτρινα απο παλια που τωρα λογικα τη σκονη τους την εχουν  :: .. Τι να τα κανω;
Αυτα για τωρα.. Σιγουρα θα βρω και κατι αργοτερα να σας ενοχλησω ξανα!  :Rolleye0012:

----------


## rafa

τα παιχνιδια κ.λ.π απλος θα τα βρεξεις με αυτο που ειπες.το κλουβι κοντα στα καλοριφερ αλλα οχι κολλητα.για τα λουτρινα δεν νομιζω να εχει προβλημα το πουλακι ετσι και αεριζεται το δωματιο

----------


## Ariadni

Σ ευχαριστω πολυ! Αυτο για τα λουτρινα το ρωτησα πιο πολυ για οταν ερθει η ωρα να βγει.. Μη δαγκωσει τιποτα και παθει κατι...

----------


## rafa

σκονη ειναι τι μπορει να παθει;για να εχεις το κεφαλι σου ησυχο απλος βρεξτα λιγο

----------


## CreCkotiels

Τις πατηθρες και γενικά ολααα θα τα μουλιάσεις  σε ζεστό νερό και ξύδι! 
Τα λουτρινα βάλε τα στο πλυντήριο και τα πλένεις! 
Και γενικά κανε ξεσκόνισμα ! Χαχαχα
Η σκόνη θα προκαλεί φτερνισμα ...

----------


## xrisam

Εννοείται οτι τα πειράζει η σκόνη...και πολύ μάλιστα.

----------


## Ariadni

:Sign0027:  Σας ευχαριστω πολυ!! Σηκωνω μανικια και αρχιζω!!!  ::  Εχω μπολικη δουλεια μεχρι αυριο.....

----------


## Efthimis98

> Εννοείται οτι τα πειράζει η σκόνη...και πολύ μάλιστα.


Όπως και εμάς τους ίδιους. Απαγορεύεται να κοιμόμαστε σε δωμάτια με σκόνη... είναι αρκετά επικίνδυνο.  :winky: 
Και εμείς στο πλυντήριο τα βάζουμε... -παλιά παιδικά, είναι ντεκόρ πλέον  ::  -

Τα παιχνίδια αν είναι καινούργια εγώ απλά θα τα έπλενα με νεράκι, αλλά αν θες βάλε και λίγο ξύδι. Όχι ότι θα κάνει κάτι το ιδιαίτερο, ειδικά αν το κλουβί είναι καινούργιο και γενικά όλα καινούργια, ε δε νομίζω να έχει και τίποτα!! Εγώ θα πρότεινα το κλουβί όσο πιο μακρυά από το καλοριφέρ. Το πουλάκι το χειμώνα θα σκάσει, αφού έχει και το θερμομονωτικό του φτέρωμα, μην το ξεχνάμε!!  :winky:

----------


## CreCkotiels

> Επισης το κλουβι αν το βαλω κοντα σε καλοριφερ το χειμωνα θα ειναι προβλημα;





> *Είναι αρκετά ανθεκτικά πουλιά σε χαμηλές θερμοκρασίες παρά του ότι κατάγονται απο την Αφρική !*



Όπως είχα αναφέρει είναι ανθεκτικά πουλάκια οπότε και σε θερμοκρασία δωματίου να είναι θα είναι οκ!
Αν βράζει το δωμάτιο τότε το πουλάκι θα γίνει ψητό ... έχει και πούπουλα ! χαχαχα
Τον χειμώνα που χαίδευα την Μόκα και στο σπίτι είχε ψύχρα τα ποδαράκια της αλλά και το σώμα της έβραζαν !!
Επιπλέον αν υπάρχουν σχοινένιες πατήθρες βοηθάνε στην θέρμανση των ποδιών ! 
Οπότε όσο γίνεται πιο μακρυά από το καλοριφέρ και η θερμοκρασία να είναι σε φυσιολογικά όρια !

----------


## Ariadni

Οοοοκ! Μακρια απο καλοριφερ λοιπον! Σας ευχαριστω ολους παρα πολυ για τη βοηθεια!!!

----------

